# Seeking my way



## AFM (Jun 26, 2012)

*Hello everyone*!

*A*fter spending some time at my local lodge talking to some very nice individuals, I got my petition! :001_rolleyes:
Can somebody help me and guide me in the right direction? As you well know, I need 2 masters to sign from the lodge and other 3 masters can be from some other jurisdictions.
*
C*urrently the only freemason I know was my grandfather but he is not around us anymore. What would be the best way to accomplish this task? please enlighten me, I am a person of good values, morals and I am very excited about this opportunity!

Thank you very much and have a wonderful day! :thumbup1:
11:22...


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jun 26, 2012)

Is this the same lodge you intend to petition?  You might try hanging around there a bit more... e.g., going to some of the public functions such as family or guest night, breakfasts, etc. This does two things:  it lets the lodge members get to know you better and form a basis of knowledge for some of them to sign your petition recommending you as a candidate, and it also lets you get to know the lodge and its members better yourself.  Once initiated, you're going to spend a substantial amount of time there learning your proficiency lectures for each degree (this is all mouth-to-ear, you can't crawll off in a corner somewhere and learn it by yourself) and also gives you a feeling for whether it's a group that you would like to be an active member in.  If there's more than one lodge in a community, you might shop around a bit to see if there's one you like better, or may fit in more closely.

You'll be making a commitment to spend a substantial amount of time, so "fitting in" is an important part of the process.


----------



## Tx4ever (Jun 26, 2012)

Find out when your local lodge meets, is there gonna be a meal before the meeting? Fundraisers? etc.This is a great time to show up and meet the brothers. Let them know you are interested in petitioning their lodge, Your grandfather being a mason might be a neat topic for you to discuss. Anyway have fun and be your self. and remember have patience, its normally what i would consider a long process. But well worth the wait.


----------



## AFM (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone!

Quick question, after getting initiated can I transfer or start going to another lodge from the one I was initiated?
I am about to start building a house and there is another lodge that seems to be closer to that area in the future.

Once again thanks!


----------



## cog41 (Jun 27, 2012)

You can have dual membership.

Don't know the technical method but it is acceptable.

Someone will certainly have a more informative answer but: There's a thread on here somewhere. Look in the search under lodge membership.

You may want to visit the closer lodge a few times before joining.
 Keep in mind there may be some sensitivity in your "home" lodge in regards to your leaving right after intiation. I mean are we talking 15-30 miles or just a couple.


----------



## AFM (Jun 27, 2012)

It will be around 15-20 minutes driving difference but I got your point, I have some time to think since I just have one signature and I need 4 more in my petition. :blush: Thanks!


----------



## Pscyclepath (Jun 27, 2012)

As an Entered Apprentice or Fellowcraft, you're pretty much tied to your "home lodge," the lodge where you're taking your degrees.  You can visit other lodges when they're open at a degree equal to or less than what you've achieved, but you will generally need to be in the company of a Master Mason who can vouch for you.   EAs and FCs don't really have all that many privileges (or responsibilities, other than studying and learning your proficiency work for your next degree); it's at the MM level where you become a fully-fledged member and enjoy all the benefits of the Craft.  

Once you become a Master Mason, you can visit any lodge, and elect to have membership in multiple lodges.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jun 29, 2012)

I will reinforce what was said earlier - hang around the lodge you intend to petition.  Go have dinner there as often as you can.  Be very patient, get to know them.  Plan for it to take months, not weeks.  If it takes less than that, great - but months is about right in a lot of situations.

My advice I give to vistors who seem keen is to learn men's names, make a point of it.  Don't be afraid to say yes sir and no sir to folks, especially the greybeards.  Shake hands like a man not a fish.  Look men in the eye.  Keep coming up there, regularly, not sporadically.

What most masons are looking for in candidates is long term level of commitment.  Getting your signers is part of the process.  Wait till someone offers, and when they do it is likely they will help you with the next ones.

A piece of advice I will give you, in addition to the above is â€“ it is not easy to become a master mason.  When you hear this, you may be inclined to think I mean something different than I do.  What I am getting at is that there is a great deal of memory work involved between the degrees.  This takes a real time investment from you, and unless you have a truly exceptional memory, it will be very challenging.

What the brothers are looking for are men who have the sand to make it through that, rather than waste their time and get initiated and then peter off and not continue forward.  That happens pretty often, and so people become slow to put their signature to a petition until they get a sense that this is a man who says what he means and means what he says, so its not just a style issue.  Think long and hard about if you are truly committed.  In a real way.  If you are, and you follow my advice above, it will show, and eventually a brother in the lodge you intend to petition will offer to sign for you and it will proceed from there.  

Donâ€™t be in a rush.  Take it slow.  Mean it.  Once you have made the decision in your bones, it doesn't matter if it takes 3 months or 50 years, it is all a journey.  

It is worth it.

Good luck.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 1, 2012)

AFM said:


> after getting initiated can I transfer or start going to another lodge from the one I was initiated?
> I am about to start building a house and there is another lodge that seems to be closer to that area in the future.


 
I would suggest that you visit both Lodges a few times & see which one you think would be a better fit- Lodges have personalities, just as people do. When you become familiar with the Brethren at both Lodges, and they have become familiar with you, then make your choice. It's more important to pick a Lodge where you feel comfortable than to pick one just because it's a little closer.


----------



## scialytic (Jul 1, 2012)

Pscyclepath said:


> Is this the same lodge you intend to petition?  You might try hanging around there a bit more... e.g., going to some of the public functions such as family or guest night, breakfasts, etc. This does two things:  it lets the lodge members get to know you better and form a basis of knowledge for some of them to sign your petition recommending you as a candidate, and it also lets you get to know the lodge and its members better yourself.  Once initiated, you're going to spend a substantial amount of time there learning your proficiency lectures for each degree (this is all mouth-to-ear, you can't crawll off in a corner somewhere and learn it by yourself) and also gives you a feeling for whether it's a group that you would like to be an active member in.
> 
> You'll be making a commitment to spend a substantial amount of time, so "fitting in" is an important part of the process.



Sage advice. I've been meeting with the Lodge I am petitioning before their meetings and it has been very warm. I've had lunch with members and called others to ask about things. Just show up for the Lodge dinner and you'll likely receive a warm welcome. They'll help you work out the details...


----------

